# Avia B-71



## Snautzer01 (Oct 30, 2014)




----------



## Wildcat (Oct 31, 2014)

Cool looking plane in an odd sort of way.


----------



## Wurger (Oct 31, 2014)




----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2015)

Nice shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## Snautzer01 (Feb 29, 2016)

Avia B-71 Tupolev m. Kennung auf Flugplatz Tschechien Notice airplane coding


----------



## Wurger (Feb 29, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Wurger (Mar 7, 2016)




----------



## Snautzer01 (Aug 15, 2017)

ex Czech airforce


----------



## Wayne Little (Aug 15, 2017)

Cool...


----------



## Wurger (Aug 15, 2017)




----------



## Old Wizard (Aug 15, 2017)




----------

